# Looking for testers in the Southern Hemisphere - light up your board!



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

I am going snowboarding in the southern hemisphere tomorrow but there no fucking way im putting that shit on my board!


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

PM BurtonAvenger He might be able to help.


----------



## Frozen (Apr 21, 2012)

I watched the whole thing. 

The first 2 minutes I thought he was joking and this was some kind of parody of another LED light snowboard video.

Skip to 6:15 to see bad riding. Then comes bad riding set to techno music.

This is fail and it reminds me of the neons on those fast and the furious cars people used to drive back in like 2001.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

snowvols said:


> PM BurtonAvenger He might be able to help.


you think setting BA upon him is a good idea.....

He will speaketh the truth on this one !!!


----------



## Jollybored (Nov 7, 2011)

ETM said:


> I am going snowboarding in the southern hemisphere tomorrow but there no fucking way im putting that shit on my board!


:laugh:

Go one up and wear the LED suit with it :thumbsup:
http://www.snowboardingforum.com/photography-video-other-media/46801-led-suit.html


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Why dear god why do people that are not snowboarders and obviously have no clue what you actually need for function create these horrible ideas. WHY? This is what I stay up at night having nightmares about!


----------



## Jollybored (Nov 7, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Why dear god why do people that are not snowboarders and obviously have no clue what you actually need for function create these horrible ideas. WHY? This is what I stay up at night having nightmares about!


Sounds like you're dying to test one of these bad boys out! :cheeky4:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Just like I'm dying to shove that cotton swab up my pee hole and see if I got the clap from that hooker, I mean your mom last night!


----------



## kushman (Jul 21, 2012)

I'm pretty sure at least half of that stuff would fall off after a serious kicker or a cliff drop. That stuff might be ok for snow plowing down the bunny slope, but I don't think it would hold up to most advanced riders. Also, I don't think I'm alone here, but I'm not too keen on the idea of flying around on rainbows late at night, people might think less of me. Personally if visibility is a real issue I'd rather rock a head lamp, but I'm sure there's probably a market for this thing in Japan, they do have these: Japanese light trucks are blings of the road | Mail Online


----------

